# Pittsburgh 3/4 Inch Heavy Duty Pipe Clamps



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Are they any good?


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Peter, I am unfamiliar with the Pittsburgh clamps, but if they're the ones sold by Harbor Freight, they are probably fine for at least some of your work. Clamps and vices are such simple devices, it is kinda hard to go wrong. Pipe clamps, however; are something I personally never use - because bar clamps seem to me to be more versatile. With that being said, pipe clamps are sometimes the only practical way to "draw-together" long spans. Good luck!


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I use HF pipe clamps. I find the 1/2" adequate. The 3/4 does grip better I built a clamping rack on shop wall and used them. I suggest buying pipe at Home Depot. Buy a 10' length and ask store people to cut it to lengths you want. NO CHARGE they will even thread an end if needed

How much pressure is needed for glue ups? 

I have bar clamps for ratcheting things down if needed but the pipe clamps are adequate for gluing up


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Some times called Pony clamps, I like the 1/2" ones the best. 

Pittsburgh 2 pc 3/4" Heavy Duty Pipe Clamp Set - Nip on eBay!
Pipe Clamp - 3/4" Cast Iron Pipe Clamps,2 Piece
1/2" Pipe Clamp

Buy Jorgensen Pony Pipe Clamp 3 4 at Woodcraft
Buy Jorgensen Pony Pipe Clamp 1 2 at Woodcraft
Buy Jorgensen Clamp Pads at Woodcraft

Easy way to keep the nasty black marks off the wood and the glue off the pipe, use the plastic fluorescent tubes covers,split them with a razor blade knife and snap them in place..I have them for years.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have them.They seem to work pretty well for what I have used them for. Clamping wide panels for gluing.
Have a great day.
Roxanne


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,
I ordered 4 of them from States Ebay got a good price brand new unopened. Cost me $39.80 and $47.95 US Postal Service's flat rate box program. 
Might take a while to get to me, I factored that in, as I don't need them right now, just this minute. Have to make the WoodSmith tenoning jig, finding the parts and converting metric and imperial is a bit hard going, but I'm getting there, also adapt to fit the Triton saw table  The seller only had 4 pipe clamps, I see the actual pony ones are available at a good price too. I might get 4 of them too. Pipe clamps in the UK.I could only find the pony make in the UK and the price would have been £100 +. The Pittsburge ones I bought.No customs duty payable and only, I think it was £11 import VAT tax. So quite happy with that.
Cheers. 
Peter.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Some times called Pony clamps, I like the 1/2" ones the best.
> 
> Pittsburgh 2 pc 3/4" Heavy Duty Pipe Clamp Set - Nip on eBay!
> Pipe Clamp - 3/4" Cast Iron Pipe Clamps,2 Piece
> ...


Thanks for the tips


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

paduke said:


> I use HF pipe clamps. I find the 1/2" adequate. The 3/4 does grip better I built a clamping rack on shop wall and used them. I suggest buying pipe at Home Depot. Buy aThough if the pipe people will thread the pipe at nominal cost, will think about the vice again. 10' length and ask store people to cut it to lengths you want. NO CHARGE they will even thread an end if needed
> 
> How much pressure is needed for glue ups?
> 
> I have bar clamps for ratcheting things down if needed but the pipe clamps are adequate for gluing up


In town I can get a 7 meter length of 3/4 inch gas pipe for around £40. They will cut to size for me free , Before I knew that, I got a cast iron pipe cutter, huge thing, got that at a very good price Ebay UK £59 like new, elsewhere £150 +. Though now, I understand I don't need it, It might come in handy for something else??? Or I could sell it at a profit.
I bought a threading die set and will need to get a pipe vice to use it. Though if the pipe people will thread the pipe at nominal cost, will think about the vice again. 
I was advised to have 1 metre and half meter lengths of pipe cut for using on making up my exterior and interior doors. 
Thanks.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

roxanne562001 said:


> I have them.They seem to work pretty well for what I have used them for. Clamping wide panels for gluing.
> Have a great day.
> Roxanne


OK thanks.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Think would be an idea to get 2 x 2.25 meter lengths of pipes for clamping doors.To span the top and bottom rails.( top to bottom of door ) Also couple of 1.25 meter to span the rails, ( width ways ) Just to be sure will have to have a look at book again to see how he clamps up the doors.


----------

